# Rd. 1 Game #3 Thread: Lakers at Rockets



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>Game 3: 
#2 Los Angeles Lakers (2-0) @ #7 Houston Rockets (0-2)

Friday, Apr. 23
6:30 pm 
at Rockets 
TV: ESPN, KCAL 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*






































vs. 







































Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

Rockets Bench:
Mark Jackson
Kelvin Cato 
Mike Wilks
Clarence Weatherspoon
Scott Padgett
Eric Piatkowski
Bostjan Nachbar 
Adrian Griffin 

Playoff Forum Series Thread

</center>

I was gonna post stats for each player but I dont feel like it :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I said before the Lakers would win this series in five games and I think this game will be Houston's. They'll be re-energized by the home crowd and will be desperate to avoid being one game away from being victims of the broomstick.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> I said before the Lakers would win this series in five games and I think this game will be Houston's. They'll be re-energized by the home crowd and will be desperate to avoid being one game away from being victims of the broomstick.


Hopefully we sweep them. The Spurs are making quick work of the Grizz so we've got to match them. The more confident we are heading into that series, the better.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This will be a win if Malone has another great night and Shaq dominates defensively. Kobe must shoot above 40% and get to the line a reasonable amount of times.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

After a rather disappointing offensive showing in game 2, I think Shaq will come out very agressive on offense and will be looking to score a ton. Kobe will have another nice game, and we'll win.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

If the Lakers win this game, i'm pretty confident they'll sweep the series. 

Is this Shaq lowest scoring game ever since he's been in the league? 

Anyway, i'm sure he's pissed and he'll come into the next game with fire in his eyes. *poor Yao Ming* :uhoh:

Lakers win it by +8


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

How is Kelvin Cato starting and coming off the bench?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> How is Kelvin Cato starting and coming off the bench?


He's magical


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Keys to winning*

1. Stop Jim Jackson.

2. Keep Shaq in the game whenever Yao is in.

3. Shoot a good % from 3pt range.

4. Good shot selection by Kobe.

Lakers win 92-89.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Rockets can't close-out games. They battle all the way through 3 and a half quarters, and they forget how to play in the last minutes of the game. I predicted a sweep after the game one win, because if the Rockets couldn't beat the Lakers playing that bad, then they can't beat them at all, unless the Lakers sink below that level. Last night was an example that it will take a lot for the Lakers to sink below their game one level, because even though Shaq sucked, he Kobe Bryant played very well.


Another thing: The Rockets have a terrible, terrible bench. Maurice Taylor is a nice player, but after that:


Mark Jackson (68 years old)
Clearance Weatherspoon (Just a bad player)
Bostjan Nachbar (One dimensional)
Scott Padgett (One dimensional)


And those are pretty much the only players, including Taylor that see playing time. You can't expect to beat good teams with scrubs like that coming of the bench.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lakers are gonna lose, by two points


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> because even though Shaq sucked


Shaq didn't suck, the game plan from the beginning was to not get Shaq involved offensively, while letting Kobe go off. That's why Shaq only had 9 shots, after all. Shaq's goal in Game 2 clearly was to dominate defensively, which he did, albeit with a little foul trouble (though he still had 4 blocks).


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> The Rockets can't close-out games. They battle all the way through 3 and a half quarters, and they forget how to play in the last minutes of the game. I predicted a sweep after the game one win, because if the Rockets couldn't beat the Lakers playing that bad, then they can't beat them at all, unless the Lakers sink below that level. Last night was an example that it will take a lot for the Lakers to sink below their game one level, because even though Shaq sucked, he Kobe Bryant played very well.
> 
> 
> ...


Perfectly put... Especially about the choking down the stretch... Ive talked about it all season. If the Rockets are in a close game, bet your money on the opponent...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I think that the Lakers will win by 2pts. Only because of the experience they have. Nothing else. 

Kobe 38pts 12asts


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Shaq & Kobe will have a large game and the Lakers will prevail big time.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!


:headbang:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can We Not Pull another K.O.B.E. B.R.Y.A.N.T. 
if it wasnt for the real Kobe that curse could still be on


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> Can We Not Pull another K.O.B.E. B.R.Y.A.N.T.
> if it wasnt for the real Kobe that curse could still be on


I never said a word.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Shaq is making a bad habit of slapping at the ball when players go at him. This doesn't bother me, it's the missing, and slapping their arm that bothers me. 

Stay on the floor shaq! Yao can't go 4 quarters.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> Shaq is making a bad habit of slapping at the ball when players go at him. This doesn't bother me, it's the missing, and slapping their arm that bothers me.
> 
> Stay on the floor shaq! Yao can't go 4 quarters.


I hate this too. Shaq is big and he can still elevate. He doesn't need to slap at the ball like Karl Malone. He can still block and challenge shots in flight. I'd rather he pick up his fouls by contesting shots and being aggressive on offense. There's no need for him to slap at the ball. Besides, with his big *** hands he'll end up slapping the players hands too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think the Lakers are going to blow the Rockets out of the water. 



If not, the Rockets will compete for 3 and a half quarters, then choke down the stretch once again.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> If not, the Rockets will compete for 3 and a half quarters, then choke down the stretch once again.


If the Lakers keep it close until the end of the 4th quarter, then I agree, Rockets will blow it down the stretch.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Great sig Koko.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> Shaq is making a bad habit of slapping at the ball when players go at him. This doesn't bother me, it's the missing, and slapping their arm that bothers me.
> 
> Stay on the floor shaq! Yao can't go 4 quarters.


Yep, that's just Shaq being too lazy to move his feet and play real D. That slapping at the ball stuff is the lazy man's way of defense.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Game Time 

:wordyo:


and a bump


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Awful. That was just plain awful.

They are doing an inexcuseable job of not giving the ball to the only guy who is playing well. This always ****ing happens!

Once again, Shaq starts kicking *** and then the Lakers don't give him the damn ball. What the hell is wrong with them? How stupid are they to not realize that the only way they're going to win is by giving him the ball?!

He scored 11 points in the first 5 minutes and has only taken 1 shot since. That is a horrible job of coaching, and an even worse job playing by the PGs.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Halftime*

Los Angeles 43, Houston 56

Not looking good.

GO LAKERS!

GIVE SHAQ THE BALL!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

O'Neal needs to shoot at least .500 FT%, 1-7 is terrible.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!



:nonono:

Thanks Alot Buddy


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Francis stepped up huge tonight..
Shaq was killing them, should've went more to him.

Kobe just had one of those games where he couldnt get it going.


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> Shaq & Kobe will have a large game and the Lakers will prevail big time.


Shaq of three years ago maybe would have done that.

Scary thing is, the Rocks are not playing well...have virtually nothing from the bench...have both guards playing erractic...and yet, in all fairness, should be leading the series 2-1.

The Rockets won't win this series...but we may take it to 7.

Either way, both teams are going to be relatively easy for the Spurs to roll past.

If it's us, we won't get a game off them.

You guys may take them to 6 if KB has a couple of Jordan like games.

Neither of us are winning the next series though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe had a horrible game and shouldn't have shot so much.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakers are not a good team at all. All they've been doing is getting by on talent, but as an actual TEAM they're awful. They can get by beating teams like the Rockettes like this but nobody else - not even an Eastern squad.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As a blazer fan I don't get the oportunity to say this often enough, so here it goes

no baiting, thanks


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Kobe had a horrible game and shouldn't have shot so much.


See? He's damned if he does and damned if he doesn't. If he would've stopped shooting people would've said "HE'S THROWING THE GAME!!" And now that he didn't have good shooting night all of a sudden it's his fault they lost? True, he stunk up the joint but many times he's had so-so shooting games early but is able to get it going late, so you have to give him that chance because he has that ability, especially with the way Shaq has been shooting free throws in this series (below 40%.... good lord :sour: ... :nonono: ). They were practically using the Hack-a-Shaq on him everytime he got the ball in the second half, but otherwise he had a monster game and was the only reason we didn't get blown out. This game was everyone's fault, we had no energy, played NO perimeter defense and gave up too many offensive rebounds... which was actually what I expected to happen. I'm saying the Lakes win the next 2 games and get these guys outta here.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> As a blazer fan I don't get the oportunity to say this often enough, so here it goes
> 
> *edited*


Cute. As a Laker fan I get to say about you guys all the time.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> As a blazer fan I don't get the oportunity to say this often enough, so here it goes
> 
> *edited*


OMG! Someone call security! 

:upset: Terrible game by the Lakers, they need to step up and blow the Rockets away on Sunday!


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Terrible game indeed. Payton and Kobe didn't shoot well. I already stated how bad Shaq FT% is right now. When Fox is on the court he offer 0 threat to the other team defense. He shot 2 balls the entire game. Fisher and Rush are shooting pretty well from the 3 point line, we could use that weappon a little more. 

Things aren't really looking good for us. This team should be playing their best in the playoffs.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me ask you guys this. I dont know if you want to look up the box scores or already know. But, when was the last game that Shaq and Kobe BOTH had a good game in the SAME game? A good game would consist of Kobe and Shaq going for at least 25 each, rebounds assists etc... I dont know the last time i saw that... When Kobe is hitting Shaq isnt getting the ball, when Shaq is hitting Kobe isnt hitting or he isnt getting the ball...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*2 weeks ago*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> ... when was the last game that Shaq and Kobe BOTH had a good game in the SAME game?


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1132547#post1132547


----------

